# Flush Trim Bit - How to determine which one?



## tcoldewey (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm new at this so be patient if this is a dumb question. I've built a template to route a basic 5 5/8" radius at the end of a 3/4" thick piece of oak. I went to buy a piloted flush trim bit at Lowes and HD and all they had were ones for laminate. Can I use that? How do you decide which size bit to buy? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

That bit will work just fine,,,the smaller the template the smaller the bit, most are 1/4" to 3/4" the norm..you can also get the real small ones 3/16" diam.


==========



tcoldewey said:


> I'm new at this so be patient if this is a dumb question. I've built a template to route a basic 5 5/8" radius at the end of a 3/4" thick piece of oak. I went to buy a piloted flush trim bit at Lowes and HD and all they had were ones for laminate. Can I use that? How do you decide which size bit to buy? Thanks


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You must be careful when doing endgrain. When the bit is turning against the grain, it has a real tendency to tear the wood out, often causing the wood to catch and take off on you. Take very light cuts when going against the grain, or have a way to turn the piece over so you can cut with the grain again.
USE A STARTER PIN in the table.


----------

